# Driving License ! Confused..



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

Dear All 

I am a foreigner from Bahrain and i am studying in Spain. I have been here for quite a time now and I have decided to get a Motorcycle license, but I have no previous licenses whatsoever. 

So i was informed that I need to get a License B for cars and then get the A/1 / A/2 License, But it has come to my attention that the A1 exam is not presented in English, and I DO NOT know Spanish. 

So What can i possibly do to make this work.. I am simply running out of options.

I was also thinking of going back to my country and getting the Motorcycle license there and come back to use it here, I know that you can only use it for 6 months after being a resident, and I have passed that period, but what if the license is recently issued, will I still be able to use it 6 months in?

Thank you for listening guys!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

wapi said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am a foreigner from Bahrain and i am studying in Spain. I have been here for quite a time now and I have decided to get a Motorcycle license, but I have no previous licenses whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Hola 

You cannot legally get a licence to drive in another country while resident in Spain. I have heard that in the Costa del Sol it is possible to obtain a licence in English, but have no knowledge of how this works 

Davexf


----------



## AndrewSpain (May 12, 2017)

Hi Wapi, 

I guess it is possible to pass the exam in English in some regions of Spain. If you can afford to go to Comunidad Valenciana multiple times that could be an option. However I think it is easier to learn some basic Spanish and the driving related vocabulary to pass the exam in Spanish. It is enough to be able to read and understand what you are reading to pass the theoretical exam. 

Regarding the option to use a licence from Bahrain - you should first check if it can be used by permanent residents in Spain, I think it can't. DGT has a list of countries from which the licences are recognized.


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

AndrewSpain said:


> Hi Wapi,
> 
> I guess it is possible to pass the exam in English in some regions of Spain. If you can afford to go to Comunidad Valenciana multiple times that could be an option. However I think it is easier to learn some basic Spanish and the driving related vocabulary to pass the exam in Spanish. It is enough to be able to read and understand what you are reading to pass the theoretical exam.
> 
> Regarding the option to use a licence from Bahrain - you should first check if it can be used by permanent residents in Spain, I think it can't. DGT has a list of countries from which the licences are recognized.


Thanks for replying Andrew, 

I have actually thought about learning Spanish for the test, but once I saw that only 2 mistakes can be made that caused a barrier in my mind.. and i dont know if its easy or not.

what about having a translator present? or how would you advise me to learn Spanish


----------



## AndrewSpain (May 12, 2017)

Not sure if a translator can be present during the theoretical exam, probably not. They won't be able to find out if your translator is a driving expert as well and just tells you the correct answers  There are 30 questions - whether you find them easy or not totally depends on the time you've spent preparing for the exam. One month is the minimum time if you are not fluent in Spanish. Many people spend months. Good news - you have to choose the correct answer from the options presented, no writing or listening comprehension skills required. 

Practical exam is a different story. Most people have problems with this part rather than with the theoretical exam. You have to take lessons with an instructor, it can be costly. 

Regarding learning Spanish - the options are endless. You may start with a book or find a Spanish class to attend.


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

One Month to prepare for the exam! Wow that is a lot. Is there like a book to study from? And I hope its not in Spanish. Isnt there like a question bank for these type of questions that I can see them all and then they bring me some of them?

Dont you think its a bad idea not to have it in English? I mean, that's just bad.. I bet im not the only one suffering from this idiotic problem.. 

How costly do you think it will be, for the Car license and then the Motorcycle license, and in your opinion how long do you think it would take me to complete

Thanks btw you ahve been of great help!


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

AndrewSpain said:


> Not sure if a translator can be present during the theoretical exam, probably not. They won't be able to find out if your translator is a driving expert as well and just tells you the correct answers  There are 30 questions - whether you find them easy or not totally depends on the time you've spent preparing for the exam. One month is the minimum time if you are not fluent in Spanish. Many people spend months. Good news - you have to choose the correct answer from the options presented, no writing or listening comprehension skills required.
> 
> Practical exam is a different story. Most people have problems with this part rather than with the theoretical exam. You have to take lessons with an instructor, it can be costly.
> 
> Regarding learning Spanish - the options are endless. You may start with a book or find a Spanish class to attend.


One Month to prepare for the exam! Wow that is a lot. Is there like a book to study from? And I hope its not in Spanish. Isnt there like a question bank for these type of questions that I can see them all and then they bring me some of them?

Dont you think its a bad idea not to have it in English? I mean, that's just bad.. I bet im not the only one suffering from this idiotic problem.. 

How costly do you think it will be, for the Car license and then the Motorcycle license, and in your opinion how long do you think it would take me to complete

Thanks btw you have been of great help!


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You cannot legally get a licence to drive in another country while resident in Spain. I have heard that in the Costa del Sol it is possible to obtain a licence in English, but have no knowledge of how this works
> 
> Davexf


Hi Dave,

I will be getting a license back in my home country I dont see why this is a problem. and i am a temporary resident, I'm just going to be here for 7-9 more months. It would take me a week to get the license back in my country and the process is easy as hell. and to purchase a second-hand motorcycle will they ask for my license?


----------



## AndrewSpain (May 12, 2017)

I think the best way for you is to attend a driving school (prices start from approx. 250 euros). They offer theory lessons, driving lessons and they do the paperwork for you. Most people I know spent three months on average to prepare for the theoretical exam, you should take it seriously. 

There's a database of questions (several thousands of them). They change questions every time, you will get slightly changed/rephrased questions on the exam. Try to find an app with questions (I don't remember the name, I think it contained "DGT" in the name). I found it fun to play with. Try to guess even if you don't speak Spanish. 

The expensive part is driving lessons with instructor. Some people spend 200 euros on lessons and pass the practical exam. Many fail to pass it and keep taking lessons, sometimes spending more than 3000 euros. Some people learn faster, others need more time. I think most new drivers spend approx. 600 - 700 euros on lessons. The system is quite fair - if you can't drive with confidence - you won't pass it. Nobody wants unprepared drivers on public roads. 

The book is in Spanish. You better forget about English - you will probably pay more for the school, you will have to find an English speaking instructor, find a place where you can pass it in English etc. Try to do it in Spanish and it will work for you as an Spanish language course as well. Use this opportunity to learn the language.


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

AndrewSpain said:


> I think the best way for you is to attend a driving school (prices start from approx. 250 euros). They offer theory lessons, driving lessons and they do the paperwork for you. Most people I know spent three months on average to prepare for the theoretical exam, you should take it seriously.
> 
> There's a database of questions (several thousands of them). They change questions every time, you will get slightly changed/rephrased questions on the exam. Try to find an app with questions (I don't remember the name, I think it contained "DGT" in the name). I found it fun to play with. Try to guess even if you don't speak Spanish.
> 
> ...




Thanks im going to take that into consideration but the best choice is to go get a motorcycle license back in my country since im visiting there soon. Do they require your license if you want to transfer motorcycle ownership? and lets say hypothetically I am going to drive with my Bahraini motorcycle license, and I get caught on it, what would the maximum penalty be if you have any idea.


----------



## AndrewSpain (May 12, 2017)

The fine is around 500-600 euros (I don't remember exactly). I think you can own a vehicle without having a licence but you can't legally use it


----------



## wapi (May 11, 2017)

AndrewSpain said:


> The fine is around 500-600 euros (I don't remember exactly). I think you can own a vehicle without having a licence but you can't legally use it


I think im gonna go ahead with that plan and incase anything happens, Im dumb and im dull and I dont even know where I am in the world. Sometimes acting crazy is the best solution. Lets just hope I don't get pulled over.. Thanks so much Andrew!


----------



## AndrewSpain (May 12, 2017)

You are welcome. In this case acting crazy is the worst solution, stay safe


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wapi said:


> One Month to prepare for the exam! Wow that is a lot. Is there like a book to study from? And I hope its not in Spanish. Isnt there like a question bank for these type of questions that I can see them all and then they bring me some of them?
> 
> Dont you think its a bad idea not to have it in English? I mean, that's just bad.. I bet im not the only one suffering from this idiotic problem..
> 
> ...


Why would it be in English? You're in Spain!

Even though the written test for a full licence can be taken in English, I'm pretty sure that the motorcycle one is only in Spanish.

All practical tests are in Spanish though, no matter where you are in Spain.

Go to a driving school. They will give you all the info you need & also access to a website where you can practice the written test as many times as you like. The queations are multiple choice, & yes they are from a bank of questions. You just have to keep practicing.

You can only take a test through a driving school anyway, so that needs to be your next step.

If you take a test in Bahrain while on a visit there, it won't be a valid licence. As already mentioned, you cannpt legally take a test in one country, while resident in another. You are resident in Spain, so can only legally take a test in Spain.

You would be driving with no valid licence. so any insurance would be invalid. What if you had an accident & seriously injured or even killed someone?


----------

